# Hard-cast lead wadcutters for Self Defense in Factory Ammo



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I'm looking to try out factory hard-cast lead ammo for SD carry and am interested if anyone has experience with it in wadcutters at approximately 900 fps out of a short barrel. I am aware that there's the claim of over-penetration depending on circumstances, but better to go too far than not far enough.

It would be for J-frame Model 49, plus 9x18 or .380 as it seems that HPs in those calibers don't perform as one might wish. 

It seems that the low velocity of HP rounds shot in short barrels do not do well when going through the clothing material before reaching the subject, while the wadcutters do penetrate outer layers.

Plus there's the benefit of lower recoil with wadcutters. Take a look at this video for more information if you're interested.

Wadcutters for SD

While I know that I could have someone make hand loads for me, I only carry factory ammo for SD to protect myself from the legal ramifications should it be necessary to shoot someone. 

Does anyone have experience or knowledge of factory ammo wadcutters for SD? Thanks.


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

Thought provoking, to say the least.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> I'm looking to try out factory hard-cast lead ammo for SD carry and am interested if anyone has experience with it in wadcutters at approximately 900 fps out of a short barrel. I am aware that there's the claim of over-penetration depending on circumstances, but better to go too far than not far enough.
> 
> It would be for J-frame Model 49, plus 9x18 or .380 as it seems that HPs in those calibers don't perform as one might wish.
> 
> ...


Years ago it was somewhat common for many to carry full wadcutters for SD. Of course the factory offerings were soft swaged lead. That was part of the appeal - expansion w/out depending on a HP. There were those individuals that loaded hollow base wadcutters with the base forwards. Then somebody set a post in that cavernous (base) opening. That later became our current HYDROSHOCK. Good luck in your quest. Stay safe and have a blast.


----------

